# Баян Агат



## gosha77 (17 Ноя 2010)

Хотелось бы по больше узнать что это за инструмент, на сколько сильно он отличается от Рубина? И.Т.П


----------



## MAN (18 Ноя 2010)

Агат - баян Кировской ф-ки (как и "Рубин"). Кусковой. Готово-выборный (точно не знаю, но предполагаю что слева он от "Рубина" не отличается вовсе). Справа 5-рядный, количество кнопок 61/101. Трёхголосный с ломаной декой. В ломаной деке "фагот" (на октаву ниже), на прямой - строевой "концертино" и "пикколо" (на октаву выше). Общее кол-во регистров - 7 (хотя переключателей 9). На моём есть ещё 3 "подбородника" (но сделаны они не на фабрике изначально, а уже позднее и довольно, надо признать, "по-колхозному"). В среде профессиональных музыкантов справедливо считается безнадёжно устаревшим и весьма несовершенным инструментом с массой недостатков как по звуку, так и по механике и для профессионального использования практически непригодным (разве что для обучения при стеснённых финансовых обстоятельствах). А вот для меня лично (но я любитель, причём без образования абсолютно) такой баян был даже за пределами самых смелых мечтаний (то есть меня он устраивает всесторонне, это я его не устраиваю, наверное, поскольку играть толком не умею  ).
Вот здесь Вы можете посмотреть фотографии моего "Агата" (в том числе и виды изнутри): Мой баян


----------



## gosha77 (18 Ноя 2010)

MAN Огромное вам спаибо за предоставленную информацию!))


----------



## MAN (18 Ноя 2010)

На здоровье! Если есть ещё какие-то более детальные вопросы по этому баяну, буду рад помочь чем смогу.


----------



## vladimirkuralin (4 Авг 2013)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите где можно купить кнопки на Агат. Спасибо. [email protected]


----------



## MAN (5 Авг 2013)

*vladimirkuralin*, в своё время я тоже озадачивался этим вопросом. Именно для "Агата" нигде не нашёл, но предполагаю, что на тульские баяны "Тула 209" и "Тула 210" ставят точно такие же (насколько смог рассмотреть такой инструмент на витрине магазина, кнопки очень похожи по внешнему виду). Обращался с этим вопросом на "Тульскую гармонь", но они, к сожалению, комплектующими не торгуют. Для себя заказывал вот тут http://www.accordion-nt.spb.ru/ пуговицы, предназначенные для баяна "Юпитер" и точёные дюралевые грибки-основания к ним. Пуговицы потом самостоятельно приклеил к этим основаниям и заменил старые пластмассовые кнопки. Если решите пойти тем же путём, хочу Вас предупредить. Результат у меня получился не очень хорошим по двум причинам: 
- поскольку основания у новых кнопок металлические, да ещё и "ножки" у них были сделаны почему-то немного меньшего диаметра, чем на родных пластмассовых кнопках, увеличились боковые люфты кнопок и появился металлический стук о края отверстий в накладке грифа.;
- резьбовое соединение дюраль-дюраль (между рычагами и этими новыми кнопками) оказалось весьма ненадёжным в плане самоотвинчивания кнопок, к тому же саму резьбу очень легко повредить.

Для наглядности загрузил фото:


В настоящее время думаю как исправить это положение. На ножки кнопок планирую надеть термообсадную трубку (кембрик) и, кроме того, заменить тонкий фетр, наклеенный изнутри на накладке грифа на более толстый. А вот чтобы надёжно зафиксировать кнопки на рычагах, видимо, придётся использовать какой-либо клей.


----------



## ze_go (5 Авг 2013)

MAN писал:


> А вот чтобы надёжно зафиксировать кнопки на рычагах, видимо, придётся использовать какой-либо клей.


юзайте ПВА, только ни в коем случае не цианокрилаты - не открутите потом при необходимости


----------



## MAN (5 Авг 2013)

ze_go писал:


> юзайте ПВА, только ни в коем случае не цианокрилаты - не открутите потом при необходимости


 Спасибо за подсказку! А я всё раздумывал какой бы клей применить, чтобы не намертво получилось. Вот уж чего действительно не хочется, так это получить неразъёмное соединение. Но в то же время надо, чтобы оно и достаточно прочным было. Я забыл указать, что за счёт этой резьбы я ведь ещё и высоту кнопок выставлял. Может это и неправильно, но, заменяя кнопки, рычаги я трогать не решился. Старые-то пластмассовые кнопки на рычагах сидели хорошо, как бы с натягом на них накручивались, "вязко" так и оставались в выбранном положении. А эти очень быстро разболтались и их то и дело подкручивать теперь приходится.


----------



## mihail.safonoff2014. (6 Июн 2015)

MAN писал:


> ze_go писал:юзайте ПВА, только ни в коем случае не цианокрилаты - не открутите потом при необходимости Спасибо за подсказку! А я всё раздумывал какой бы клей применить, чтобы не намертво получилось. Вот уж чего действительно не хочется, так это получить неразъёмное соединение. Но в то же время надо, чтобы оно и достаточно прочным было. Я забыл указать, что за счёт этой резьбы я ведь ещё и высоту кнопок выставлял. Может это и неправильно, но, заменяя кнопки, рычаги я трогать не решился. Старые-то пластмассовые кнопки на рычагах сидели хорошо, как бы с натягом на них накручивались, "вязко" так и оставались в выбранном положении. А эти очень быстро разболтались и их то и дело подкручивать теперь приходится.


----------



## mihail.safonoff2014. (6 Июн 2015)

Здравствуйте! Недавно приобрел баян "Агат" и столкнулся примерно с теми же проблемами, что и у вас. Хочу правильно выставить кнопки правой клавиатуры. В данный момент расстояние от демпфера кнопок до грифа 5-6 мм, а в среднем ряду около 8 мм. Причем наклон кнопок разный, если смотреть на гриф сверху. Кнопки закручены до предела. Рычаги кнопок и клапанов ровные (их никто не трогал). Я, как и вы, выставлять кнопки при помощи правки рычагов не хочу. Если я правильно разобрался, то единственным решением установки кнопок ближе к грифу- будет укорачивание пластмассовой ножки кнопки и установка более толстого демпферного фетра. Хотелось бы знать каким должно быть расстояние от фетра кнопки до грифа и как должна быть расположена кнопка по отношению к ступеньке грифа (Если смотреть на гриф сверху).На моем старом баяне кнопки расположены параллельно грифу при ходе кнопки 4.5 - 5 мм. С уважением Михаил


----------



## MAN (6 Июн 2015)

mihail.safonoff2014. (06.06.2015, 02:10) писал:


> Хотелось бы знать каким должно быть расстояние от фетра кнопки до грифа и как должна быть расположена кнопка по отношению к ступеньке грифа (Если смотреть на гриф сверху)


Михаил, стандартизованная глубина опускания клавиш в правой клавиатуре баяна 4.5 - 5.5 мм, думаю этого стандарта и нужно придерживаться. Нажатая кнопка должна ложиться на плоскость накладки всей тыльной поверхностью, а не упираться краешком, следовательно и в верхнем положении должна стоять ровно, т.е. почти параллельно накладке. Этого нетрудно добиться небольшим подгибанием в нужную сторону резьбовой части рычага, на которую, собственно, и навинчивается кнопка. Я для этого использовал подходящую втулочку длиной 5-6 см с резьбой М3 во внутреннем сквозном отверстии. Навинчивал её вместо кнопки на рычаг и аккуратненько подгибал резьбовой наконечник там, где это требовалось.
Однако подъём в 8 мм при навинченных до упора кнопках уже слишком подозрителен. В этом ряду, боюсь, у Вас всё-таки неправильно отрегулированы рычаги. Поэтому, вероятно, и кнопки располагаются под углом к грифу. У меня такого не было и уменьшать ходы на целых 3 мм за счёт кнопок и толщины прокладок я бы не стал.


----------



## mihail.safonoff2014. (6 Июн 2015)

MAN писал:


> mihail.safonoff2014. (06.06.2015, 02:10) писал:Хотелось бы знать каким должно быть расстояние от фетра кнопки до грифа и как должна быть расположена кнопка по отношению к ступеньке грифа (Если смотреть на гриф сверху)Михаил, стандартизованная глубина опускания клавиш в правой клавиатуре баяна 4.5 - 5.5 мм, думаю этого стандарта и нужно придерживаться. Нажатая кнопка должна ложиться на плоскость накладки всей тыльной поверхностью, а не упираться краешком, следовательно и в верхнем положении должна стоять ровно, т.е. почти параллельно накладке. Этого нетрудно добиться небольшим подгибанием в нужную сторону резьбовой части рычага, на которую, собственно, и навинчивается кнопка. Я для этого использовал подходящую втулочку длиной 5-6 см с резьбой М3 во внутреннем сквозном отверстии. Навинчивал её вместо кнопки на рычаг и аккуратненько подгибал резьбовой наконечник там, где это требовалось.
> Однако подъём в 8 мм при навинченных до упора кнопках уже слишком подозрителен. В этом ряду, боюсь, у Вас всё-таки неправильно отрегулированы рычаги. Поэтому, вероятно, и кнопки располагаются под углом к грифу. У меня такого не было и уменьшать ходы на целых 3 мм за счёт кнопок и толщины прокладок я бы не стал.


----------



## mihail.safonoff2014. (6 Июн 2015)

Огромное спасибо за своевременный и содержательный ответ! Согласен с вами, что не стоит снижать ход кнопки на 3 мм за счет укорачивания ее ножки. Может в данном случае стоит попробовать аккуратно подогнуть рычаги - ведь как раз средний ряд не дублируется.  С уважением Михаил


----------



## igor-sarnavskij (23 Июл 2019)

MAN написал(а):


> *vladimirkuralin*, в своё время я тоже озадачивался этим вопросом. Именно для "Агата" нигде не нашёл, но предполагаю, что на тульские баяны "Тула 209" и "Тула 210" ставят точно такие же (насколько смог рассмотреть такой инструмент на витрине магазина, кнопки очень похожи по внешнему виду). Обращался с этим вопросом на "Тульскую гармонь", но они, к сожалению, комплектующими не торгуют. Для себя заказывал вот тут http://www.accordion-nt.spb.ru/ пуговицы, предназначенные для баяна "Юпитер" и точёные дюралевые грибки-основания к ним. Пуговицы потом самостоятельно приклеил к этим основаниям и заменил старые пластмассовые кнопки. Если решите пойти тем же путём, хочу Вас предупредить. Результат у меня получился не очень хорошим по двум причинам:
> - поскольку основания у новых кнопок металлические, да ещё и "ножки" у них были сделаны почему-то немного меньшего диаметра, чем на родных пластмассовых кнопках, увеличились боковые люфты кнопок и появился металлический стук о края отверстий в накладке грифа.;
> - резьбовое соединение дюраль-дюраль (между рычагами и этими новыми кнопками) оказалось весьма ненадёжным в плане самоотвинчивания кнопок, к тому же саму резьбу очень легко повредить.
> 
> ...


 А чем родные кнопки не понравились?


----------



## MAN (23 Июл 2019)

igor-sarnavskij написал(а):


> А чем родные кнопки не понравились?


Одинаковостью их цвета (все белые). Тяжело ориентироваться на "слепой" клавиатуре.


----------



## Евгентий К. (24 Дек 2021)

У меня тоже первоначально все кнопки были белые. Я выточил черные кнопки из черного гетинакса на токарном станке. На нем же и полировал. Изготовление всех кнопок заняло 3 часа, а вот на полировку два дня. Если заточить резец на мелкозернистом алмазном круге и точить на скорости 900 оборотов, то и шлифовать в общем то не нужно.


----------

